# طرق في التربية تدمر أبناءنا



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2011)

*طرق في التربية تدمر أبناءنا*








​إعداد: روزماري​​​​*1ـ الحزم الزائد:*​​قد يظن بعض الآباء أن الحزم والشدة والضرب هي الوسائل التي تجعل الطفل ملتزماً، وجاداً في حياته، ولكنهم لا يعلموا أن ذلك يدمر نفسيتهم ويجعلهم في صراع نفسي داخلي، وقد تؤدي بهم الشدة إلى الفشل والهرب من المنزل، فالحزم مطلوب في المواقف التي تتطلب ذلك، أما العنف والصرامة فيزيدان تعقيد المشكلة وتفاقمها، حيث ينفعل المربي فيفقد صوابه فينهال على الطفل معنفاً وشاتما له بأقسى الألفاظ، وقد يزداد الأمر سوءً إذا قرن العنف والصرامة بالضرب ولكن مع أن النقاش مع الأطفال يأخذ بعض الوقت إلا أنه يأتي بنتائج إيجابية...​​والصرامة والشدة تجعل الطفل يخاف "خوفاً مؤقتاً" ولكنها لا تمنعه من تكرار السلوك مستقبلاً، وقد يعلل الكبار قسوتهم على أطفالهم بأنهم يحاولون دفعهم إلى المثالية في السلوك والدراسة.. ولكن هذه القسوة قد تأتي برد فعل عكسي فيكره الطفل الدراسة، ويصاب بنوع من البلادة.​​​​*2ـ التدليل المفرط:*​​هذا الأسلوب في التعامل لا يقل خطورة عن القسوة، فالتدليل الزائد سيجعل الطفل غير قادر على تكوين علاقات اجتماعية ناجحة مع الآخرين، أو تحمل المسئولية ومواجهة الحياة... لأنه لم يمر بتجارب كافية ليتعلم منها كيف يواجه الأحداث التي قد يتعرض لها... ولا نقصد أن يفقد الأبوان الحب والملاطفة مع الأبناء، وهذا لا يمكن أن يحدث لأن قلبيهما متأصلان بالعواطف الأبوية الفطرية لحمايتهم، وحبهم والاهتمام بأمرهم... ولكن هذه العاطفة تصبح أحيانا سبباً في تدمير الأبناء، حيث يتعامل الوالدان مع الطفل بدلال زائد وتساهل بحجة رقة قلبيهما وحبهما لطفلهما مما يجعل الطفل يعتقد أن كل شيء مسموح ولا يوجد شيء ممنوعاً، لأن هذا ما يجده في بيئته الصغيرة (البيت) ولكن إذا ما كبر وخرج إلى بيئته الكبيرة (المجتمع) وواجه القوانين والأنظمة التي تمنعه من ارتكاب بعض التصرفات، ثار في وجهها وقد يخالفها دون مبالاة... ضارباً بالنتائج السلبية لمخالفته عرض الحائط.​​إننا لا نطالب بأن ينزع الوالدان من قلبيهما الرحمة بل على العكس فالرحمة مطلوبة، ولكن بتوازن وحذر.​​​​*3ـ التفرقة بين الأخوة:*​​قد يتعامل الأهل أحيانا مع الإخوة بدون عدل فيفضلوا أحد الأخوة عن غيره بسبب ذكائه أو جماله أو خفة ظله أو لأنه ذكر، وهذا يزرع الغيرة بين الإخوة، كما أنه يترك في الطفل سلوكاً عدوانياً تجاه أخوه المدلل وتجاه كل طفل مميز حوله.​​​​*4ـ عدم الثبات في المعاملة:*​​الطفل على الرغم من صغره، إلا أنه دائماً يحب أن يعرف نظام أبويه في التربية وأن يشرحوا له ذلك كي يعلم الطفل ما عليه إتباعه وما هو نظام الأسرة التي يعيش فيها كمواعيد تناول الوجبات ومواعيد العودة للمنزل وما إلى ذلك من قواعد تختلف من أسرة لأسرة.​​... ويجب مراجعة الأنظمة مع الطفل كل فترة ومناقشتها، فلا ينبغي أن نتساهل يوما في تطبيق قانون ما ونتجاهله، ثم نعود اليوم التالي للتأكيد على ضرورة تطبيق نفس القانون! لأن هذا التصرف قد يسبب ارتباك للطفل ويجعله غير قادر على تحديد ما هو مقبول منه وما هو مرفوض وفي بعض الحالات تكون الأم ثابتة في جميع الأوقات بينما يكون الأب عكس ذلك، وهذا التذبذب والاختلاف بين الأبوين يجعل الطفل يقع تحت ضغط نفسي شديد يدفعه لارتكاب الخطأ.​​​​​​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدااا للموضوع المميز
الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## rannnooosh (1 أبريل 2011)

ماذا عن حرمان الاولاد من التربية الجنسية في بلدان الشرق؟؟


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا للموضوع المميز​
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​​




 شكرااا لمرورك المميز​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2011)

rannnooosh قال:


> ماذا عن حرمان الاولاد من التربية الجنسية في بلدان الشرق؟؟


 
 ما دخل هذا السؤال في موضوعي؟؟​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

فعلا نقاط مهمة جدا
وموضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا الك اكتير


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع 
كله صح الا التدليل المفرط في حد ميحبش انه اهله يدليلوه بافراط :t33: ههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي حبيبتي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل ومهم
شكرا لكِ كلدانية 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> فعلا نقاط مهمة جدا
> وموضوع اكثر من رائع
> شكرا الك اكتير


 شكرااا علئ مرورك الجميل​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرائع
> كله صح الا التدليل المفرط في حد ميحبش انه اهله يدليلوه بافراط :t33: ههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكي حبيبتي


 نورتي ياقمر


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل ومهم​
> شكرا لكِ كلدانية
> 
> ربنا يباركك​​





اسعدني تواجدك ومروورك في الموضوع




​


----------

